

Can chatbot programming save computer science? - amichail

I think chatbots hold enormous promise in raising interest in computer science.<p>The reason is that they allow programming for the masses.  Even if a
chatbot language is not Turing complete, people could still get a feeling
for what it's like to program a computer.<p>Of course spreadsheets have been doing this for a long time, but
chatbots are way more fun.<p>And unlike Logo's Turtle Graphics, chatbot programming is not math-oriented and will appeal to a larger number of people.
======
inimino
Does computer science need to be saved?

I agree that chatbots have tremendous pedagogical potential, especially if
they could be programmed directly on the Web, rather than requiring
complicated setup of a development environment.

Are you working on something?

